# Getting out smoke smell



## BlackRS17 (Oct 23, 2019)

Anyone have any tips to get the smell of cigarette smell out of a car?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Ozone, an Ozone Machine like one used in Hotels or this spray stuff my Dispensary owner just gave me. I put one spray on something and it wont go away, the Power of Chemicals


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

I use a spray product called Ozium. You can get it at auto parts stores or on amazon. Works really well.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Febreeze don't work?


----------



## garysredcruze (Oct 3, 2018)

Very simple, get a few FAST Odor Eliminatirs kits and place inside car. Inexpensive, simple to use and they work... freshairscience com
Don’t go crazy, use what car dealers use. You please small plastic jar in cup holder, add a few ounces of water and it creates a gas that permeates the entire car and every inch of upholstery. It is the only way to eliminate smoke smell, it kills and does not cover over like perfumes.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

In addition to what Gary said I'd also do a thorough cleaning first. Shampoo carpets and use upholstry cleaner on the headliner and seats. Those are your big trouble spots. After that if you do an air freshener approach like that it should be good as new. 

Oh and don't forget to change the cabin filter.


----------

